# Southern Florida Beach April 9-16



## sandlabel (Mar 11, 2016)

Looking for a place in Florida, on the beach (or close to the beach) for the week April 9-16.  Maybe Fort Lauderdale? Open to other places. Ideally 2 bedroom...again open to anything....
Thanks! 
Lisa
Landsabel@aol.com


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 11, 2016)

Had a 2 person only studio unit which I turned back into the resort's rental pool. 1/2 block from the Ft Lauderdale Beach ... near Sunrise & A1A.

Bet you are looking for a bigger unit?


----------



## sandlabel (Mar 13, 2016)

There are 2 adults and 2 children, so there must be either 2 beds or one bed and a pullout sofa.


----------



## bocamike (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a 2 Bedroom in Naples on Vanderbilt Beach April 30 May 7. Just posted it in rentals offered.
Mike


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a lock off with 2 double beds in Cancun.  Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## sandlabel (Mar 19, 2016)

bocamike said:


> I have a 2 Bedroom in Naples on Vanderbilt Beach April 30 May 7. Just posted it in rentals offered.
> Mike



Must be 4/9-4/16....thanks anyway


----------



## sandlabel (Mar 19, 2016)

ilene13 said:


> I have a lock off with 2 double beds in Cancun.  Send me a PM if you are interested.



I would love it but flights would kill the budget.  Thanks anyway


----------



## mspymp (Mar 24, 2016)

_Please see rules for posting in this forum._


----------

